# you dont need a loader to make big piles



## ram4x443015 (Jun 19, 2003)

we had about 1 inch of snow i pushed it all to one of the lot piles


----------



## ram4x443015 (Jun 19, 2003)

hearprsport is a nother one


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

nice, looking good, clean lot


----------



## ram4x443015 (Jun 19, 2003)

one more............................


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

NICE JOB THERE JIM I HAVE 2 TRUCKS LOOK JUST LIKE THAT ONE :salute:BUT THEY HAVENT PUSHED ANY SNOW YET THIS YEAR:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## royallawn (Dec 1, 2005)

looks just like my truck except my spreader is orange. pushed 5 times this year already.


----------

